# Prozente bei der Megastore Eröffnung



## Crissi (9. Mai 2013)

Stimmt es das die 20% vom Listenpreis abgezogen werden, und nicht vom
Ausgezeichneten Preis?

Da kann man ja besser online kaufen und sich das Gedränge sparen!!


----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2013)

@ Chrissi , woher hast Du die Info? Ich finde weder auf der Radon Homepage noch bei Bike-Discount nen Hinweis auf Preisnachlass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Leider benutzt Radon das Medium Facebook als vorrangige Informations- und Verkaufsplattform. Die haben es leider nicht verstanden, dass es genauso viele Facebook "Vermeider" wie "Benutzer" gibt und somit sehr viele Menschen gar nicht erreichen.


----------



## spech (9. Mai 2013)

Tja, deswegen sitzen die Mitarbeiter auch lieber am PC anstatt wartende Kunden zu beraten - in der alten Filiale selbst erlebt.


----------



## QE2 (9. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Leider benutzt Radon das Medium Facebook als vorrangige Informations- und Verkaufsplattform. Die haben es leider nicht verstanden, dass es genauso viele Facebook "Vermeider" wie "Benutzer" gibt und somit sehr viele Menschen gar nicht erreichen.



Vor allem die Homepage ist uniformativ und nicht mehr state of the art.


----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2013)

Nochmal die Frage, wo kann man die Info mit 20% nachlesen?


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Steht doch schon da: Auf Facebook !


----------



## log11 (9. Mai 2013)

@filiale, danke habs gefunden. OK ist dann für mich uninteressant da die Radon Bikes ausgeschlossen sind von der Aktion. Schade.


----------



## Cubeamsrider (9. Mai 2013)




----------



## Marco76 (9. Mai 2013)

filiale schrieb:


> Steht doch schon da: Auf Facebook !



Aber Vorsicht! "Auf alle Bikes (Außer Radon)" 

Edit: Oh Gott, ich Spätzünder. Ab und an mal aktualisieren soll helfen...


----------



## filiale (9. Mai 2013)

Es gibt auch auf Radon Bikes Prozente -> Ausgesuchte Modelle in ausgesuchten Farben. Und auch nur diese und keine anderen. Und da sind schon sehr interessante Bikes mit dabei  Man muß eben auch alles lesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Crissi (9. Mai 2013)

Das mit den % auf den Listenpreis hat mir ein Angestellter dort gesagt.
Ich war die Woche mal da im Laden.


----------



## filiale (10. Mai 2013)

Ich bin mal gespannt ob es Morgen zu "zwischenmenschlichen Problemen" im Laden kommt  Sind ja einige die hinfahren wollen und die Anzahl der Bikes ist begrenzt, das wird ein Spaß...


----------



## Aalex (10. Mai 2013)

...


----------



## LutschiVanGogh (10. Mai 2013)

Also ich bin auch wohl morgen da.
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Marco76 (11. Mai 2013)

So wie es aussieht, bleibe ich wohl daheim.
Hätte ich die Gewissheit ein 150 8.0 mit Rabatt ergattern zu können, würde ich mich jetzt ins Auto setzen. Aber am Ende stehen da 5 Stück in der falschen Größe und ne Menschentraube drum rum...

Schade, dass die Infos so spärlich waren.


----------



## Herr_Biernot (11. Mai 2013)

Aalex schrieb:


> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LutschiVanGogh (11. Mai 2013)

Also das mit den % war auch so ne Sache.
Bei mir haben die auf die Radhose nur 10% berechnet musste nochmal rein um nach zufragen ob es den 20% oder 10% sind und dann bekamm ich die 20%.

Einem der neben meiner Frau stand, haben die gar keine % berechnet.
Er frage sogar ganz vorsichtig meine Frau ob es den wirklich 20% gebe, da er nix bekommen hat.


----------



## filiale (11. Mai 2013)

Respekt war das voll. Wie erwartet. Entsprechend sind ein Großteil mit langem Gesicht wieder abgezogen.


----------



## habihobi (13. Mai 2013)

Also ich war um ca 14 Uhr da!
War die HÃ¶lle los!
FÃ¼r Beratung und Kauf hab ich ne Stunde gewartet, hat sich aber gelohnt, da ich mein Slide 150 8.0 in 18 Zoll fÃ¼r 1850 â¬ ergattert und nach weiteren 1 1/2 Stunden direkt zusammengebaut und abgestimmt mitnehmen konnte!

Juhuh, jetzt wird geslidet! ;-)


----------



## stationman (13. Mai 2013)

Ja ich war auch da, hab dann nach drei Fassbrause und fünf Gummibärchen Tüten den Korb stehen lassen. 2 1/2 Stunden Schlange stehen hat mir dann gereicht. Hätte bestimmt noch eine Stunde gedauert bis ich an die Kasse gekommen wäre. Schade Radon so kenn ich das von euch nicht.


----------



## Deleted 30320 (13. Mai 2013)

Wer hätte auch ahnen können das es an so einem Tag dort so voll wird !


----------

